
I sold $104,754 worth of videos and PDFs in 4 months - DVassallo
https://medium.com/@dvassallo/i-sold-104-754-worth-of-videos-and-pdfs-in-4-months-6527c0c3429b
======
jlbnjmn
If you were given a brand new Twitter account and had to grow it 1,000 real
subscribers without using your existing brand, how long would it take you and
why?

Oh, and no developer or social/digital media topics allowed.

~~~
DVassallo
I think almost everyone can get 1,000 real followers in a month, if you put
some effort. If you did something interesting in real-life, and you intend to
keep doing it, just share your story where people interested in that topic
already hang around. Promise that you'll keep sharing more, and people will
follow you.

~~~
jlbnjmn
What does "where people interested in that topic generally hang around" mean?

And what counts as interesting?

